# [SOLVED] devtmpfs oraz udev

## dudycz.damian

Witam. Chcialbym zapytac o kilka spraw zwiazanych z devtmpfs i udev.

Devtmpfs zdaje sie robic to co udev - automatycznie tworzy pliki w /dev. Podobno przyspiesza wlaczenie linuksa.

Jednak udev ma cos takiego jak rc_coldplug - automatycznie wczytuje potrzebne moduly.

Jak wiec obecnie powinienem postepowac? Wlaczyc i devtmpfs i udev? Czy moze jest jakis sposob, zeby devtmpfs wykryl i wczytal potrzebne moduly? Wiem, ze moge dodac liste do /etc/conf.d/modules, ale to chyba troche gorsze rozwiazanie od automatycznego wykrywania. I co robi udev w przypadku wlaczenia po devtmpfs? Wiem, ze wyswietla komunikat, ze /dev jest juz zamontowane, a pozniej? Przebudowuje cale /dev od poczatku; korzysta z juz utworzonego; czy jakos modyfikuje tylko niektore czesci?

Na razie wyglada na to, ze najlepiej miec i devtmpfs i udev, ale moze sie myle?

I czy sa jeszcze jakies istotne roznice / wazniejsze rzeczy, o ktorych warto wiedziec?

I jeszcze pytanie, czy myslicie, ze skoro devtmpfs jest rozwijane, to udev nie bedzie w przyszlosci uzywane?[/list]Last edited by dudycz.damian on Fri May 27, 2011 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Udev nie wyswietla, ze /dev jest juz zamontowany gdy masz wlaczony devtmpfs, udev wyswietla to, gdy znajdzie /dev zamontowany, np. w initramfs.

Udev gdy moze, sam montuje /dev jako devtmpfs i potem go uzywa

devtmpfs vs udev? No bez zartow. One sie uzupelniaja, nie sa konkurencja. devtmpfs moze byc lepsza alternatywa dla ludzi, ktorzy uzywali mdev'a wczesniej.

----------

## dudycz.damian

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Czyli zostawiam udev w sysinit  :Smile: 

----------

